# كيف تقاس قوة محرك السيارة



## طارق حسن محمد (8 يونيو 2010)

كيف تقاس قوة محرك السيارة
​


كيف تقاس قوة محرك السيارة


أغلب المهتمين بعالم السيارات (إذا لم يكن جميعهم) يركز في بداية حديثه عن أي سيارة على قوة محركها بالحصان وأغلب إعلانات السيارات دائماً تذكر قوة المحرك بالحصان ولكن ، لماذا تقاس قوة محرك السيارة بالحصان وما علاقة الحصان بقوة محرك السيارة ؟




قصة الهورس باور:

مخترع كلمة HorsePower أو القوة بالحصان هو المهندس جيمس وات James Watt الذي ولد سنة 1736 وتوفي سنة 1819 ويعرف وات بأنه مطور المحرك البخاري كما أن إسمه مطبوع على أي علبة من علب لمبات الإضاءة مثل 60 Watts !!



القصة بدأت عندما كان يستخدم المهندس جيمس وات الخيول لرفع الفحم من مناجم الفحم الحجري وكان دائماً يبحث عن طريقة لوصف القوة الناتجة عن هذه الخيول .
وجد جيمس وات أن معدل ما يستطيع رفعه الحصان العادي هو 22 باوند (10 كيلوجرام) لمسافة 1000 قدم كل دقيقة ، ثم قام بزيادة هذا الرقم بنسبة 50% وقام بتثبيت نتيجة قوة الحصان عند 33 باوند ( 15 كيلوجرام ) لمسافة 1000 قدم في الدقيقة . فلك أن تتخيل أن هذه الطريقة الإعتباطية في قياس قوة الحصان أصبحت الطريقة المعتمدة لقياس قوة العديد من الأجهزة على مر العصور وإلى الآن .... حتى المكنسة الكهربائية يتم قياس قوتها بهذه الطريقة !!


تعريف جيمس وات للهورس باور هو : قدرة الحصان على رفع 33 باوند (15 كيلوجرام) لمسافة 1000 قدم في الدقيقة الواحدة ، أو رفع كمية 330 باوند من الفحم لمسافة 100 قدم في الدقيقة ، أو 1000 باوند لمسافة 33 قدم في الدقيقة ، فهمتوا ؟؟
بإختصار ، بإمكانك إستخدام أي مجموعة من الأرقام بشرط أن يكون الناتج هو 33000 باوند/قدم في الدقيقة ويعرف الناتج بـ "القوة بالحصان" أو Horse Power .






لكن ، هل يستطيع الحصان جر 33000 باوند (15000 كيلوجرام) لمسافة قدم واحد خلال دقيقة ؟


طبعاً لأ لأن 15000 كيلوجرام ثقيلة جداً جداً ولا يستطيع الحصان سحبها

وهل يستطيع الحصان جر باوند واحد لمسافة 33000 قدم خلال دقيقة واحدة ؟

مستحيل ، لكي يقطع الحصان مسافة 33000 قدم في دقيقة واحدة ، يجب أن تتجاوز سرعته 375 ميل (600 كيلومتر) في الساعة وهي سرعة لا تستطيع سيارة قوتها 1000 حصان أن تصل إليها !

هنا وباستخدام قوانين الكتلة والبكرة تستطيع وبسهولة تحويل جزء من الوزن إلى المسافة باستخدام البكرات المناسبة . .

وقد تم تحويل قوة الحصان إلى عدة وحدات أخرى مثل :
- حصان واحد يساوي 746 وات ( أي إذا كان لديك مولد طاقة يولد 746 وات ، معنى هذا أن قوته حصان واحد).
- حصان واحد يعادل الجهد الذي يبذله الإنسان لمدة ساعة واحدة ليحرق خلالها 641 سعرة حرارية . ​


----------



## ميسو74 (25 يونيو 2010)

شرح غير وافى


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 يونيو 2010)

ميسو74 قال:


> شرح غير وافى


أخي الكريم 
أهلا بك في ملتقاك 
نرجو استكمال الشرح واستيفاءه دون تقييمه . 
تحياتي


----------



## م.سعد نجم (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## ali kadhom (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المزضوع


----------



## عرب نجد (31 يوليو 2010)

ميسو74 قال:


> شرح غير وافى



طيب اخي الكريم لو انك مافهمت قل مافهمت لا كن انك تقول الشرح ماهو معجبك فأنت تتشرط وماعلا الكريم تشرط 

اتمنى ان نتسم بلاحترام قبل اي شي .لانة بداية جيدة


----------



## amaq (1 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------

